# Duerr log splitter?



## IHDiesel73L (Oct 12, 2011)

My dad picked up a Duerr log splitter yesterday for $400. He said it looks like the engine (5 HP Briggs) is tired, but otherwise its in good shape. I haven't seen it yet but will post pics later today. From what he's told me its probably similar to this one I found online:







The one in the picture is rated for 25 tons-the one my dad purchased is rated for 20, but same idea-vertical capability, integrated tank and axle, wedge mounted on the ram, etc... Are these MTDs? I figure its a good deal either way because the rest of the machine looks good (good tires, no leaks or questionable looking hoses) and he was able to start it and split some wood with it. The plan is to swap the tired engine out for the 5 HP I/C Gold Briggs that currently powers my Lickety Splitter, and to throw an old snowblower (my pops runs a small equipment repair business) engine onto that and put it up for sale. This one will be much easier on the back than the old Lickety Splitter. I figure I'll also throw a new filter on it and change the hydraulic fluid-should I replace with ATF? If so, what kind? NAPA should be able to supply the new hydraulic filter.


----------



## chucker (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 202535
there good machines for the price! bought mine 12 years ago an split close to 75 cords (4x4x8) with it every year.... mines also the red 20 ton splitter. the carb govener/butterfly rod wore out finally . so with a new carb its ready to go for another 12 years ? hopefully.... ???? mine has a 18 seconed total cycle time free running . whats yours ????


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Oct 12, 2011)

chucker said:


> there good machines for the price! bought mine 12 years ago an split close to 75 cords (4x4x8) with it every year.... mines also the red 20 ton splitter. the carb govener/butterfly rod wore out finally . so with a new carb its ready to go for another 12 years ? hopefully.... ???? mine has a 18 seconed total cycle time free running . whats yours ????



Not sure yet-it's at my dad's shop, I'm going to swing by around lunchtime to check it out. I think he did say it had red paint so that makes sense. So in 12 years you haven't had to replace anything else on the machine besides the carb? What kind of fluid are you using? Does yours have a hydraulic filter?


----------



## chucker (Oct 12, 2011)

changed the plugs a few times, and use regular 10w40 motor oil for the hyd. yes, it has a filter but dont remember if it came that way ?? as i am a stickler for filters... even on my water supply. lol


----------



## ancy (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a 20 ton red and gray one now for 3 years or so and haven't found something it hasn't split. I picked mine up for $200 and it has some hours on it. Going to put a new HF 6.5 HP Honda clone on it this winter, the Briggs is like a blue fogger.


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Oct 12, 2011)

Can anyone speak to the towing capabilities of these? I'd really like to set mine up to tow to a farm where I cut wood about 30 miles away. That way I can cut, split, load, and unload once, rather than bucking rounds, humping them into the truck, unloading them at home, then splitting, then stacking... Plus I could just leave the splitter junk (bark, chips, etc...) in the burn pile at the farm. Are the bearings/hubs decent or should they be upgraded? I'd really like to put some larger/wider tires and wheels on for more stability along with lights, etc... I'm pretty sure log splitters are exempt from trailer registration around here but I'll check with the DMV to be sure.


----------



## ancy (Oct 12, 2011)

IHDiesel73L said:


> Can anyone speak to the towing capabilities of these? I'd really like to set mine up to tow to a farm where I cut wood about 30 miles away. That way I can cut, split, load, and unload once, rather than bucking rounds, humping them into the truck, unloading them at home, then splitting, then stacking... Plus I could just leave the splitter junk (bark, chips, etc...) in the burn pile at the farm. Are the bearings/hubs decent or should they be upgraded? I'd really like to put some larger/wider tires and wheels on for more stability along with lights, etc... I'm pretty sure log splitters are exempt from trailer registration around here but I'll check with the DMV to be sure.


 
I have towed mine at 60mph before and it was fine, but if I am going more than a few miles I put it on my car trailer which also gives me more hauling room.


----------



## chucker (Oct 12, 2011)

ive never had any issues with towing the splitter. only thing ive thought of doing was extender flags on each side to know its still there when towing .... never had to tow it more than 30 miles so the bearings seem fine to me as well. stable at 60 mph like ancy stated! watch the air pressure also, to much like 30 pounds and it likes to hop on the splits in the highway!! i keep mine at 22 pounds enough to keep the tire on the bead.


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Oct 14, 2011)

Crappy cell phone pics:











It actually looks really similar to a unit I rented a couple of years ago before I bought my current splitter.


----------



## chucker (Oct 14, 2011)

"BINGO" its the one and same unit i have... good machine for the money.


----------



## ancy (Oct 14, 2011)

Same as mine too.


----------



## IHDiesel73L (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't WAIT to start splitting vertically. The Lickity is killing my back!


----------



## chucker (Oct 27, 2011)

heres a couple more shots of the splitter... one you asked about the hyd. filter....View attachment 204641
View attachment 204642
View attachment 204643


----------



## robris (Dec 22, 2011)

*Splitter Wheel Removal*

Has anyone taken the wheels off their splitter. I lost mine for a while (divorce) but got it back. Tires were dry rotted and one of the wheels is frozen. I am trying to get them off to get new bearings and tires but I am strugging. I don't think you can get a bearing puller inside the rim. I took the hex nut off the threaded part put can't figure out how to go from there. Any help would be appreciated. Oh, and by the way, I don't recommend picking these beasts up and put in a truck. They are heavy and awkward but we did it. thanks in advance.


----------



## Military (Jun 10, 2015)

I have a duerr splitter made in 1986. I was wondering if it came with a two stage pump, and how would I know if it did. I would like to get the return cycle time faster if I could. 5Hp briggs, runs great, 20 ton ram.


----------



## triptester (Jun 10, 2015)

It is rare for for this style of log splitter NOT to have a 2-stage pump. In order to improve cycle times a larger capcity pump with matching engine would be required.


----------



## Military (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks


----------

